# 3 Bucks



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Here are 3 great bucks harvested off the same property in 3 days.
members Johny Boy, BigV and capt.scott.
This was a hunt of a lifetime!!!
All 3 shot with Muzzle Loaders in the pouring rain.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Congrats to all 3, dandy bucks there!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is terrific! Everyone in camp with a buck. The best we ever did was 5 out of seven and that was streched out over six days. Pass on the congrats to your partners and by all means, get a 11.5"x7" color picture framed and signed by each of you.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that is what I call a Trifecta! Nice work, congrats to all. Three nice deer right there.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job guys. three nice bucks


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That's a darn good day of hunting! Congrats!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thats an amazing hunt! Congrats to all of you! Definately something you wont soon forget!:!


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow! Wish that pic was bigger. Congratulations!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow! That is crazy, never seen anything like that before! congrats on the hunt to each of you!


----------

